# Marilyn Miami Heat Dwyane Wade Transfer



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Marilyn Monroe Miami Heat Dwyane Wade Transfer (Where To Find?)*

I was in vegas this weekend, and I was looking around at a few of the stores and came across this one store on the trip that had some transfer that I have never seen before, I did speak to the owner but like always no one wants to give up their source. From what I did get from him is these transfer are come from back east (Florida) I searched the internet but havnt come up with anything, but I did find someone on ebay selling them back east also. Sample attached below, if anyone can help and link me in the right direction to purchase this transfer.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know where I can purchase this?


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Can I just buy the transfer?


----------



## onevisionsports (Jun 6, 2013)

Its a guy in Miami the has them for $4.50 but you have to get 50 i told him its to high but his the middle man his web is B4444.weebly.com


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would make sure that they are licensed or you are asking for trouble. My guess...they are not.


----------



## Jmavalos (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Marilyn Monroe Miami Heat Dwyane Wade Transfer (Where To Find?)*

They have them here in L.A also available in many different teams for $2.50 already on a t shirt!... i buy a bunch of these kind of shirts and put my label on them and make a killing.....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Marilyn Monroe Miami Heat Dwyane Wade Transfer (Where To Find?)*

I would not brag about it. Very illegal!!


----------



## Jmavalos (Nov 13, 2012)

why if proworld sells them as well?? im not saying the team marylin shirts just the ones that she has tattoos and stuff like that.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That's ok. I thought you meant you were selling shirts with the NBA teams.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Im so tired of seeing them shirts they have one with kobe and everybody names. I think its disrespectful.but there everywhere in la.


----------

